# Alo Audio Continental V2



## TheKarakiri

Hey guys,
   
  I need a portable amplifier to go with my portable rig. I use an Ipod 5.5g & CLAS with the Westone UM3x & Westone 4. Do you think the Continental V2 will benefit this setup?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## tzjin

I would hesitate to call the proposed rig portable. Maybe *trans*portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  As for the V2, it really depends on your preference of sound signature. The Continental has a nice warm sounds with brilliant mids, great treble, and decent bass. It will be lacking a bit on the sub-bass, as most tube amps tend to do. Soundstage is great as well. 
   
  If you're looking for a a more portable and dynamic amp, I would suggest the RX series or the C421 (8620). The National is another great option with better soundstage depth than it's older brother, and a much nicer low end.
   
  If you describe more of what you're looking for, that would help narrow the options.


----------



## TheKarakiri

Hi,
   
  Thanks for the reply. The majority of  what I listen to is: Pop, Rock & Alternative. Also, is it worth considering the Continental V1?


----------



## tzjin

The Continental should do admirably with alternative, since a lot happens in the midrange. With Rock, you probably would want something like the RX or National for more bass impact. Pop kind of depends on the song. BTW this is all relative. The Continental will probably sound great with everything, but will be better in certain regards.
   
  The V1 should sound the same. The only reason I would consider the V2 is because you are using two very sensitive IEM's that could benefit from lower gain (more control of volume).


----------



## shigzeo

It also depends on the headphone/earphone at the end. The National seems to push better resolution into all headphones, and the continental is most at home with high Ω headphones, where it will add a few decibels in the low registers. Remarkable, really, the difference. For a non-descriminatory amp, the National is the most cost effective (and in some ways, fun) amp in ALO's line up. No-holds barred performance, on the other hand is the realm of the Rx series. 
   
  Again, the national is a very big favourite of mine.


----------



## TheKarakiri

Thanks guys. So the national or continental for the sensitive IEMs?


----------



## shigzeo

I think the Continental has a little less background noise than the National does, but the National has better resolution overall than the Continental does. It depends on what you want to hear. The National has a clearer, more precise sound, and can push bass resolution very well into low impedance earphones, whereas the Continental really shines when you are using headphones of full size or portable headphones.


----------



## tzjin

I'm curious. Can you please elaborate why the Continental is a better match soundwise for portable headphones?

 Unrelated to sound, wouldn't the National be better for portable use because it is slightly smaller, and does not run as hot? (Though I would not mind a handwarmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shigzeo

I think you read my post in the opposite order, or what I wrote (and I wasn't drunk when writing) wasn't lucid. 
   
  The National drives more resolution into low impedance earphones. That's what I said. The Continental really shines when using full size phones or portable  headphones. I never said one was better than another other than background noise, and resolution (hinted at). 
   
  The continental's output impedance is higher, so you will need a headphone with over 32Ω to pair it with for best performance from the amp. With a high enough Ω headphone, the Continental will sing with lungs that only it has in the portable world: a very tubey sound, and a hint of extra low-bass. It is wonderful. The National is more straight/arrow with a rather low output impedance that isn't bothered that much by lowΩ earphones such as the SM2.
   
  For earphones, my recommendation is the National, although, the national is perfect for home, too. The Continental is better matched (grammar here pointing to the Continental rather than National) with high Ω phones where it spits great resolution and power and is free to make its mark wonderfully. Maybe I should publish my review of it before the RxIII to clear up confusion. You know what, I'll do that.


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> The National drives more resolution into low impedance earphones. That's what I said. The* Continental really shines when using full size phones or portable  headphones*. I never said one was better than another other than background noise, and resolution (hinted at).


 
   
  Sorry, I'm probably just missing something here.
   
  The full-size headphones make sense, since they would be less affected by the higher output impedance, and would benefit from the greater power of the Continental. I am just curious to why the Continental would shine with portable headphones. That would be its primary use for me. Already efficient, these headphones probably would not need the extra power. Their impedance also would not be abnormally high, since they need to be able to be driven by a standard DAP that they will usually be used with.


----------



## kiwirugby

I assume we're still talking about the Continental v2.  It has a "hi/lo" gain switch.  I use the "hi" for full-size ear phones (K501; HE-500) and the "lo" for IEMs (JH-13s).  I am not sure what impedances we're talking about with the "hi/lo", but all I can say is that the Continental v2 works well for my phones.


----------



## TheKarakiri

The National being 200usd less makes it a big attraction.


----------



## TheKarakiri




----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





tzjin said:


> Sorry, I'm probably just missing something here.
> 
> The full-size headphones make sense, since they would be less affected by the higher output impedance, and would benefit from the greater power of the Continental. I am just curious to why the Continental would shine with portable headphones. That would be its primary use for me. Already efficient, these headphones probably would not need the extra power. Their impedance also would not be abnormally high, since they need to be able to be driven by a standard DAP that they will usually be used with.


 
  Portable headphones induce NO impedance mismatches as most are above 32Ω, some much higher. The Continental does better with higher Ω headphones, hence the reason I said it shines with full size and portable headphones. If impedance goes too low for the Continental, it starts to have a different sound signature and loses some of its power. Sweet spot is 64Ω and higher, though 32Ω is great, too.
   
  Maybe it would be best to say it like this: both amps are great, but if you are using earphones, the National is better. If you are using headphones/portables, it is up to you. The National has a more squeaky clean signature, the Continental more of a tubey/warm signature, which is best used with phones of more than 64Ω, though down to 32Ω is good too. At that point, it is up to you which you prefer: one does NOT drive necessarily headphones better than another, but the Continental has its unique sound signature that the National mainly steers clear of. 
   
  Preferences, that's all, as it pertains to headphones/portable headphones.
  Quote: 





kiwirugby said:


> I assume we're still talking about the Continental v2.  It has a "hi/lo" gain switch.  I use the "hi" for full-size ear phones (K501; HE-500) and the "lo" for IEMs (JH-13s).  I am not sure what impedances we're talking about with the "hi/lo", but all I can say is that the Continental v2 works well for my phones.


 
   
  The 'hi' and 'low' switch is for gain, not impedance. The impedance of the amp will not change depending on the switch, just the amount of gain to supply volume to different headphones.


----------



## The Fed

i get what you are saying Shigzeo.... you're optimal ratio between output impedance of the amp and the resistive impedance of the headphone is 1 to 8 so if your cans are 32' ohm you want an output impedance of less than 4 on your amp.... otherwise you crowd the pot because you gain decibels to quickly... and your amp is optimized near the end of the pot, not the beginning... better to run at 3 o clock on low gain than 9 o clock on high gain.... 

Do you know what the output impedance is on the continental? ive got both the conti and the national but dont know the output impedance of either... i know in car audio and home audio, ohm compatibility is a big deal.... to maximize trms delivered... and so you dont match up amps with trms floors of 4ohm in some bridged set up which burns up the amp or destroys your drivers.

only good things can happen when people have the roght info to properly pair components.


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Portable headphones induce NO impedance mismatches as most are above 32Ω, some much higher. The Continental does better with higher Ω headphones, hence the reason I said it shines with full size and portable headphones. If impedance goes too low for the Continental, it starts to have a different sound signature and loses some of its power. Sweet spot is 64Ω and higher, though 32Ω is great, too.
> 
> Maybe it would be best to say it like this: both amps are great, but if you are using earphones, the National is better. If you are using headphones/portables, it is up to you. The National has a more squeaky clean signature, the Continental more of a tubey/warm signature, which is best used with phones of more than 64Ω, though down to 32Ω is good too. At that point, it is up to you which you prefer: one does NOT drive necessarily headphones better than another, but the Continental has its unique sound signature that the National mainly steers clear of.
> 
> Preferences, that's all, as it pertains to headphones/portable headphones.


 
   
  I see what you're saying now. So most headphones (portable and full-size) have an impedance of greater than 32 ohms, which fulfills the 1:8 impedance rule of the Continental. Since they fulfill the same rule for the National, the choice is mostly based on sound signature. Thank you for patiently explaining that.


----------



## shigzeo

@The Fed
  I hope I was lucid enough. There is also this issue: if an output impedance is too high, then when the headphone/earphone dips below its output threshold, it won't be able to supply enough current to sustain a signal, hence wild frequency response shifts such as those seen with the Graham Slee Voyager when driving the FitEar Private 333.
   
  It's not just the bunching of volume or control of the volume pot. It's a lot of other stuff. 
   
  Hence my recommendation to use the Continental with portable headphones or full size phones, same as the Graham Slee Voyager (another favourite amp).
   
  Impedance: I don't have a multimeter handy and am not that good with maths anyway, so I can't measure for you. If I pick one up, I'll do it. I'd guess it is under 20, perhaps less than 10. 32Ω phones affect the output some, but nothing like 16Ω phones do.
  Quote: 





the fed said:


> i get what you are saying Shigzeo.... you're optimal ratio between output impedance of the amp and the resistive impedance of the headphone is 1 to 8 so if your cans are 32' ohm you want an output impedance of less than 4 on your amp.... otherwise you crowd the pot because you gain decibels to quickly... and your amp is optimized near the end of the pot, not the beginning... better to run at 3 o clock on low gain than 9 o clock on high gain....
> Do you know what the output impedance is on the continental? ive got both the conti and the national but dont know the output impedance of either... i know in car audio and home audio, ohm compatibility is a big deal.... to maximize trms delivered... and so you dont match up amps with trms floors of 4ohm in some bridged set up which burns up the amp or destroys your drivers.
> only good things can happen when people have the roght info to properly pair components.


 
  @tzjin
  Most portable headphones are single driver, dynamic headphones and have more than 32Ω. Most should. There are a number of amps and sources that output impedances high enough that even 32Ω phones will show some sort of distortion in the signal, be it loss of frequency response, or something else. 
  Quote: 





tzjin said:


> I see what you're saying now. So most headphones (portable and full-size) have an impedance of greater than 32 ohms, which fulfills the 1:8 impedance rule of the Continental. Since they fulfill the same rule for the National, the choice is mostly based on sound signature. Thank you for patiently explaining that.


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> @tzjin
> Most portable headphones are single driver, dynamic headphones and have more than 32Ω. Most should. There are a number of amps and sources that output impedances high enough that even 32Ω phones will show some sort of distortion in the signal, be it loss of frequency response, or something else.


 
   
  Yep, there's some controversy in the Dragonfly thread about it right now, though it is mostly with sub 32ohm impedance IEM's.


----------



## ValentinHogea

So... has anyone measured the output impedance of the Continental V2?
   
  Want to pair it with LCD-2's and maybe Unique Melody Merlins (*12 Ohms*)


----------



## The Fed

I've been listening to both of them pretty extensively side by side last couple of days and i honestly dont see a $200 plus sound quality improvement in the continental.. it is certainly cleaner and can soar through mid range stuff more clearly and detailed than the national... but it takes some pretty serious attention to notice it... likewise the national is a bit more grainy and doesnt quite sing as clearly through mid and high frequency details... the word that comes to mind is beautiful with the continental... but the national is not that far off... plus the ability to get underneath low end bass and push it is a definite plus on the national... i love the aesthetics of the continental...and am a fan of bigger form factor and think theb continental is one of, if not the nicest looking portable amps out there.

Its clearly the more "audiophile" friendly amp... and the more mature of the two... but i find myself plugging into the national alot more.... i think the continental is for the audiophile and the national is for the music lover.


----------



## TheKarakiri

Quote: 





the fed said:


> I've been listening to both of them pretty extensively side by side last couple of days and i honestly dont see a $200 plus sound quality improvement in the continental.. it is certainly cleaner and can soar through mid range stuff more clearly and detailed than the national... but it takes some pretty serious attention to notice it... likewise the national is a bit more grainy and doesnt quite sing as clearly through mid and high frequency details... the word that comes to mind is beautiful with the continental... but the national is not that far off... plus the ability to get underneath low end bass and push it is a definite plus on the national... i love the aesthetics of the continental...and am a fan of bigger form factor and think theb continental is one of, if not the nicest looking portable amps out there.
> Its clearly the more "audiophile" friendly amp... and the more mature of the two... but i find myself plugging into the national alot more.... i think the continental is for the audiophile and the national is for the music lover.


 
  Interesting thoughts from you. Do you think your statements would apply to both: IEM and Headphones?


----------



## shigzeo

It won't be 1/8 of 12Ω for sure. What is great is that hiss is very low on the Continental V2. It sounds very nice with IEMs, but it will certainly show aberrations in frequency response when paired with headphones below 32Ω. 
   
  But many amps do. 
   
  I've used the V2 very well with ToGo! 334 and GR8 (GR8 are over 120Ω). The overall character of the V2 is just toned down a bit with low Ω IEMs, slightly in a way gaining an edge (as in sound edge, not performance edge) when compared with higher Ω headphones. In some ways its tubey character is toned down. So, I think that many people will enjoy it either way. Frequency response aberrations are NOT immediately obvious in all cases, and after looking at a broad sweep of what people have been using here and swear by, I think that 99% of us will never even know the difference because only recently have we been buying or utilising lowΩ output devices - even amps.
   
  The sudden interest in low Ω output amps is good from a scientific standpoint, but from a listener standpoint, I really doubt that many of us (even those who claim golden ears) are able to discern such differences.
  Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> So... has anyone measured the output impedance of the Continental V2?
> 
> Want to pair it with LCD-2's and maybe Unique Melody Merlins (*12 Ohms*)


----------



## The Fed

@ The Karakiri.... i cant say for sure with iem's... i dont have any high end iems but i do have a set of $30 beaters from sennheiser.... for the family computer.... i can plug in after the critters are down for the night and try to get a gauge...... layman logic would say the continentals cleaner background will translate well with iems... but i dont think its that simple... i'll let you know what hear.


----------



## TheKarakiri

Quote: 





the fed said:


> @ The Karakiri.... i cant say for sure with iem's... i dont have any high end iems but i do have a set of $30 beaters from sennheiser.... for the family computer.... i can plug in after the critters are down for the night and try to get a gauge...... layman logic would say the continentals cleaner background will translate well with iems... but i dont think its that simple... i'll let you know what hear.


 
  Thanks for reply.


----------



## The Fed

Karakiri, sorry for the belated response.... I wasn't able to really spend any time with my equipment till last night and then packed it up to bring with me to work this morning and listened through my Sennheiser IEMs (i don't know the model but they are cheapies I got for the kids and my wife for like $30). I did 20 min direct from the ipod.... twenty minutes with the National and twenty minutes with the Continental using the same tracks and trying to match volume (although it's an imperfect science as I was just trying to match volume by ear).
   
  Real quick cuz I am at work
  - Low gain switch on both makes them perfect matches for IEM's
  - Continental was at 3:00 on low gain to match max volume on iPod
  - National was at 1 or 2 o clock on low gain to match volume on iPod
  - iPod sounded crowded... singer standing an inch from my face
  - Continental singer stepped back 5 feet, balance of instruments was shocking, if the iPod was a crowded club and I was in the front row, the Continental turned it into a well designed acoustic concert hall (the spacial imaging and sound stage improvements were no joke!) I can't say enough about this.... given my objective tendencies, I was blown away by this.
  - National gave same improvements on sound stage and imaging (to a slightly lesser degree) but was more dynamic, if the Continental was a concert hall, the National felt like the recording studio. National hits harder, more potent, better bass.
   
  Conclusions:
  Both are good options for IEMs
  iPod's headphone out jack really sucks next to both
  Continental is more refined and smooth - 
  National is more dynamic and hard hitting.
   
  I think they both have a place in my collection.


----------



## TheKarakiri

Quote: 





the fed said:


> Karakiri, sorry for the belated response.... I wasn't able to really spend any time with my equipment till last night and then packed it up to bring with me to work this morning and listened through my Sennheiser IEMs (i don't know the model but they are cheapies I got for the kids and my wife for like $30). I did 20 min direct from the ipod.... twenty minutes with the National and twenty minutes with the Continental using the same tracks and trying to match volume (although it's an imperfect science as I was just trying to match volume by ear).
> 
> Real quick cuz I am at work
> - Low gain switch on both makes them perfect matches for IEM's
> ...


 
  Great comparison! It's really gonna help me with my decision making!
   
  Thanks.


----------



## shigzeo

Yes, that is a good way to put the sound of both amps. Well done.


----------



## icemanmd78

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]What headphones will best compliment the ALO CV2 for mostly alternative & slow rock music? From what I've learned from the previous posts, higher impedance hps are ideal? What brands & models will fall under this category? Thanks!


----------



## zorin

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/a3/100x100px-LS-a3b9cd4d_129642444_51210a014a_o.jpg[/img]
 
 shigzeo
   
   
   
   
   
   
"_Impedance: I don't have a multimeter handy and am not that good with maths anyway, so I can't measure for you. If I pick one up, I'll do it. I'd guess it is under 20, perhaps less than 10."_
   
Did you find out what the impedance of the Continental is ?


----------



## singleended58

Heir Audio IEMs are good choice for the ALO amps too.


----------



## muzic4life

Anybody has compared conti v2 and v3....i have got an offer for v2 with a good price..but also interesting on the v3..


----------



## Burju

I had couple of hours listening through Flac + V2 + LCD2 rev.3 angled.
   
  3D soundstage is really present. more wider and punchier compared to HE 400. Really lush, smooth but tighter bass playing Ray Charles "Genius Loves Company".
  Lamb leather pads is nice upgrade compared to HE 400 velours, a better isolation too.
   
  OK, just a brief review.
  Cheers


----------



## DMinor

What's the main difference in sound between the National and the Rx MKII?
   
  The cost difference is only $50 but they seem to be quite different in the tech specs. I have no ideas what those tech specs mean.


----------



## singleended58

I do not own V2 but National which has detailed and articulate SQ (I was listening with He400). I guess V2 has more lush sound.


----------



## muzic4life

dminor said:


> What's the main difference in sound between the National and the Rx MKII?
> 
> The cost difference is only $50 but they seem to be quite different in the tech specs. I have no ideas what those tech specs mean.




I do not have mk2..but i have national and mk3. The mk3 is more aggresive. Is suitable for faster pace music. The national is more mellow in sound. But is accurate and detail also very good. For iem use i prefer the sound from national. Is like more proper match with power given. The low bass in national is very good too. But pairing with full size cans it does not drive sufficiently. In this case mk3 is better for full size cans. Music separation is better on mk3 so does the resolution on music.. Staging is about the same. Soundstaging for mk3 is also good but perhaps due to its agressive character thats become a bit narrower imo.


----------



## Burju

V2 + LCD2 (Demo'ed courtesy of Justin at Headamp) brought "Dick in the Box" Saturday night life skid of Justin Timberlake, to another level.
  That sounds of crackling fireplace......so real and punchy at the same time.......


----------



## Remustan

My v2 just suffered a severe channel imbalance...I did not do anything to it for 2 days and suddenly the left channel got really soft, almost silent. What could be the problem? I think my warranty just ended so what should I do now?


----------



## rablakli

I have lost the charger to my Continental V2 and ALO is not answering my email about a replacement charger.
 So i have to try to get a charger here in Norway.
 Can one of you with a continental V2 please check your chargers and give me the spec ?
 Or even better, have any of you replaced your charger, and if so where did you get it?


----------



## rablakli

bump


----------



## abcdefgok

Maybe I should publish my review of it before the RxIII to clear up confusion. You know what, I'll do that.


----------



## zorin

rablakli said:


> I have lost the charger to my Continental V2 and ALO is not answering my email about a replacement charger.
> So i have to try to get a charger here in Norway.
> Can one of you with a continental V2 please check your chargers and give me the spec ?
> Or even better, have any of you replaced your charger, and if so where did you get it?


 
 Battery charger model : APPJ-6111V2
 Input : AC 100-240V * 50/60Hz
 Output : +12.6V *** 1000mA
  
 Leave an email with Alo Audio, they will eventually reply; or phone them.


----------



## rablakli

Thanks Zorin
  
 This is what i need to get a new charger locally.
  
 ALO must have heard you, they answered my email during the night. 
 I open my email this morning and i have an answer from both of you.


----------



## kawee

Anyone of you guys is still using this Continial? I wanna get one now ..... I know a bit too late and out-dated but I like using headphones instead of earphones.


----------



## Ivabign

kawee said:


> Anyone of you guys is still using this Continial? I wanna get one now ..... I know a bit too late and out-dated but I like using headphones instead of earphones.


 

 I just traded a member for a V3 version... I know a few people who still use their Continentals. There were some available V2's at ALO Warehouse deals - but they re gone I think - especially with the 20% off deal this weekend.


----------



## Dan S

I still use my V2 with my HD800. I like this pairing!


----------



## shigzeo

HD800 and Continental V2 or 3 is a very, very good pair.


----------

